# Hello from Wisconsin!



## Juni (Nov 11, 2012)

Greetings!

I'm Katie, and I'm new to the mouse world. I first became interested when I took care of a friend's mice while she went on vacation, and have been thinking of obtaining some mice of my own. I want to find out what I'm getting into, and I figured this is the place to come for advice on mice.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Katie.
Welcome.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome Katie.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  where are you from?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

the clue is in the title lol


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol duh me


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello! I am in Wisconsin too! If you don't mind me asking, where in Wisconsin? If you are in central Wisconsin I would be glad to sell you some of my mice or buy some of yours if you have a litter sometime. If you have any questions or anything feel free to pm me.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome


----------

